# Does anyone remember the Chris Isaak Show?



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

From the early 2000's. A pretty good show with some amazing guest stars. Shot in Vancouver with most of the band members playing themselves. Who remembers it? Does anyone has access to or know how to locate any broadcasts, DVDs, etc.? I'd love to have all three seasons in my collection.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I vaguely remember it. I thought it was a weird idea at the time, because he seemed outside of adolescent pop culture. And, iirc, it was supposed to be pretty risque.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2015)

Totally. Got to hang out at Bimbo's 365 Club here in San Francisco for a work event last year and kind of had that show in the back of my mind the whole time.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Great show. Would love to find it streamed somewhere.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

An understated, but very funny show. Loved the repartee between Isaak and his drummer.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

I enjoyed it too, and also wanted to buy it, but this:

http://www.chrisisaakmerch.com/show.php


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

boyscout said:


> I enjoyed it too, and also wanted to buy it, but this:
> 
> http://www.chrisisaakmerch.com/show.php


Huh?

I wonder why they'd just sit on it like that. I mean, Chris Isaak is not nor was he ever a "Justin Bieber" but that show was very off-the-wall funny and featured a lot of great guests - from Stevie Nicks to Brett Michaels - who was awesome in his recurring role.

And I was in love with Yola 

- - - Updated - - -



iaresee said:


> Totally. Got to hang out at Bimbo's 365 Club here in San Francisco for a work event last year and kind of had that show in the back of my mind the whole time.


This from a Washington Post interview:

_"There really is a Bimbo's 365 Club in San Francisco," he (Isaak) says with a laugh, "and they have a woman who lays around nude below the club, reflected by mirrors up into a fish tank -- that was the big hook at the nightclub. It's a magician's trick from the '30s and they still do it. People go 'That's weird!' But we used to play at Bimbo's and you have off time and you're hanging out downstairs, and because this woman can't move anywhere, she wants to talk!"

_I've often wondered who thought up the whole "Mona Thing" - turns out is was real ?????? ..............


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Weird, I was just thinking about this show yesterday. Did it have a proper ending of just get cancelled?

TG


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

It was a pretty funny show. I dug watching it. I'd like to track down some episodes myself. I wonder if they're available on torrent sites?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I think it was only one season ( maybe two) but it was fun to see it.
The TV show is what introduced me to Chris Isaak and when I saw the posting that he was playing the Fallsview in Niagara Fall,
I was there with bells on...
So much fun to see that actual musicians in the show live up on stage..
They did add a keyboard player and a percussion player and the show was a lot of fun...

here a decent live song in case you don't know anything about Chris Issak.
G.
[video=youtube;EzwjBoM-r30]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzwjBoM-r30[/video]


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> I think it was only one season ( maybe two) but it was fun to see it.
> The TV show is what introduced me to Chris Isaak and when I saw the posting that he was playing the Fallsview in Niagara Fall,
> I was there with bells on...
> So much fun to see that actual musicians in the show live up on stage..
> ...


We caught them at Fallsview twice. What great shows and showmanship. Isaak really has a way of connecting with the audience with his stories and "schtick".

FWIW, I looked it up and it seems that the Chris Isaak ran 47 episodes over 3 seasons. He'd do about 3 songs with each guest star.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I remember watchng some episodes, it was a good show.

Mmmmmmmmmmm....Yola.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2015)

The guests were always awesome. The one where Sophie B. Hawkins sat in with them was really good.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I remember it.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Huh? I wonder why they'd just sit on it like that. I mean, Chris Isaak is not nor was he ever a "Justin Bieber" but that show was very off-the-wall funny and featured a lot of great guests - from Stevie Nicks to Brett Michaels - who was awesome in his recurring role. And I was in love with Yola  <snip>


I just made the call (again, called a year or so ago) and got the impression again that they're not getting a lot of calls. I called 212-708-1600 in New York, spoke to a couple of uncertain assistant types. The second one put me on hold to ask for advice, and then brushed me off to customer service for the Showtime store, an 877-474-6984 number that doesn't work from Canada. The web site sho.com does show that they're launching a streaming service, but the Isaak show is not offered there yet.

Yet. Maybe if they got more calls....


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I met Chris' drummer, Kenny Dale Johnson, right before their show at Bluesfest in Ottawa a few years ago. It was early in the day, and I was walking towards the site (then off Elgin), and recognized Johnson immediately. He was just walking by himself, wearing his credentials. I said hi, and told him I was looking forward to their show later that evening. We chatted as we walked, and he admitted that he didn't actually know how to get into the venue. I told him there has to be an artist's entrance, but I would get him to people that could help him. We walked over to one of the entrances, and I told the volunteers who he was, and that he needed to get backstage, ASAP.

They put on a great show later that night.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kenny was one of the best reasons to watch the show. I'm sure Chris is a pleasant person, but Chris himself never really had any personality. Kenny always had more charisma.


----------

